# Happy Holidays!



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Holidays, Everyone! 




























From PB&J
(Paco, Bartholomew and Joey)


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

that is just sooo adorable and CUTE..... those pics need to be framed!!!


----------



## Sophia (Dec 13, 2011)

This is PRICELESS! I love it! Very nice share.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What cute pictures and dogs! Happy Holidays to you, too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, cute pics ! Happy Holidays to you


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Holidays !

I'm surprised that the dogs didn't rip the intruder to shreds


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Fun sequence ! Pretty dogs - I can tell you adore them.


----------



## Toby (Dec 9, 2011)

lol! great pictures!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

first one so needs a frame love them


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Happy Holidays !
> 
> I'm surprised that the dogs didn't rip the intruder to shreds


Funny you mention that, because at one point while he was laying down, they got hold of his hat and were having a field day with it! LOL


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

jazzman said:


> Happy Holidays !
> 
> I'm surprised that the dogs didn't rip the intruder to shreds


Hahha bet they know the intruder!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Those picture are priceless... Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OH MY! This is great!!!  What great photos!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you and your pack too!! Great pics!


----------

